
GitHub launches Issues 2.0 - kneath
https://github.com/blog/831-issues-2-0-the-next-generation
======
jpcx01
These guys produce an entire awesome startup's worth of development every
couple months. Definitely need to be paying more attention to the how of what
they do. Luckily Tom's quite the excellent speaker and writer. When he talks,
I listen.

~~~
wladimir
Issues went from almost nothing to a full featured issue management system on
one step. I really like how everything is integrated with commits.

I just got a GitHub paid account, not because I need private repos but because
the company is so darn awesome.

~~~
marcamillion
I agree. As soon as I can afford to, I am doing the same. This is definitely a
service, that I don't necessarily use a lot now, but if they went away I think
the industry would suffer for it.

Everything they do inspires me to continue pressing on.

------
mcrider
I like how a reputable company still has screenshots with bug comments like
"Ship the fuck out of issues2". I love GitHub.

~~~
j2d2j2d2
It's like having a mohawk in the IT dept.

~~~
mahmud
mullethawk: the long-tail of punk.

------
r00k
The cool part is that Kyle Neath deployed Issues 2.0 during his lightning talk
at CodeConf. Quite badass.

~~~
abraham
With a command to bot in Basecamp chat none the less.

~~~
lindvall
Campfire, not Basecamp.

------
jwr
We're using FogBugz now and this functionality comes dangerously close to
being a real alternative.

I'm glad, because I think Fog Creek has stagnated and FogBugz isn't developed
much anymore — competition is good for everyone :-)

~~~
pgebhard
Surely the development efforts on Kiln have been to counter this assumption,
no? Have you used Kiln, and if so, what are your thoughts?

~~~
jwr
Unfortunately, Kiln was never an option for us. We are a git shop, and while I
do have a lot of respect for hg, we just do not want to use it. But VCS
integration in FogBugz was never the main problem.

We currently use FogBugz with GitHub (private repos) and it works very well. I
wrote a bridge that connects both APIs together, so we get fairly good
integration. Information about commits and branches gets attached to FogBugz
cases and we get a smooth workflow out of it.

The problem with FogBugz is that it is slow and has a number of minor
annoyances, which grow to be a pain in the long term. Such as Fog Creek
refusing to make the software automatically mark "#1527" as a linkable case.
You have to write "case #1527". Quite annoying, especially if you don't run
your FogBugz installation in English!

There are other things, such as obsolete Windows-based character encodings
they insist on using in E-mails sent from FogBugz. Also, hosted FogBugz is
slow. We spend a lot of time waiting.

Oh, and the default "VCS integration" features in FogBugz are from the CVS/RCS
era and they still haven't been modified, even though they sell Kiln. The
"Checkins" field in every case is file-based, so there is no way you can
attach modern DVCS changesets to it.

I reported all of the above problems more than a year ago, and nothing has
changed.

All in all, while we do use FogBugz (and pay quite a bit of money every month
for the pleasure), we are looking for alternatives.

------
dotBen
Anyone care to give their thoughts on GitHub Issues 2.0 vs Pivotal Tracker?

 _(sorry, I know question-in-a-question is a little poor form, but I only
really care for the opinions of the HN community on this rather than asking
more widely)_

~~~
ra
I haven't used Pivotal, although I understand Pivotal is more of an agile
project management tool. It measures burn down rates, velocity etc... even if
it does do issue tracking as part of that, it's probably not reasonable to
compare.

A like-for-like issue tracker would be Jira or Lighthouse

~~~
k7d
Indeed Pivotal Tracker and Github Issues focuses on two different things -
Pivotal is about planning, Github Issues is more like a registry. They may
actually complement each other although I haven't checked if Pivotal provides
integration with Github Issues already (it certainly does with Jira and
Lighthouse).

------
Corrado
While I really, really like the new Issues 2.0, I think the biggest news I got
out of the article is pointers to PJAX. I may be behind the curve but I've
never heard of it and its so cool I think I'll use it in my next project. :)

~~~
phillco
That part seemed really interesting. Has anyone used it outside of GitHub?

------
lemming
The milestones are a welcome addition, but the removal of priorities and
voting is a real pain. I had a bunch of issues painstakingly sorted into
priority order and they're now essentially shuffled.

The UI is still a little bizarre as well - no bulk select? No way to go to the
previous/next issue from the actual issue? Colours of tags not displayed in
the issues list view? I can sort by number of comments but not order them
myself? I guess some of these might be considered bugs which will be fixed
with time but others are really strange choices which don't quite seem to fit
with the rest of the GitHub UI.

~~~
kneath
You can bulk select — try it. Check one issue, hold shift, click one further
down.

Colors of tags are definitely displayed in the issues list view - right to the
left on the label itself, or full width in the case it's selected.

~~~
bjg
Did you mean "shift" instead of select? That's the only way I could get it to
work.

~~~
kneath
Blah, yeah. Maybe we should add a select key to keyboards (kidding)

------
ctide
Hopefully this means search results that link to issues will stop being
completely worthless and incredibly frustrating.

~~~
nestlequ1k
Did you try it? Seems that your hopes have been fulfilled.

------
systems
OT, I wish Github would start offering unlimited private repo + limited
collaborators say 5 or 10 for a reasonable price

------
Me1000
Congrats guys! Can't wait until the API to bring
<http://githubissues.heroku.com> up to date with all the new features :)

------
tomjen3
hmm, am I the only who wishes that issues where simply files in a directory
inside the repository?

It seems crazy that when you fork an old version, you have no idea which bugs
have been fixed and if you later merge again you have to manually track down
which bugs have been fixed.

~~~
brendano
You might be interested in: <http://ditz.rubyforge.org/>

------
th
This is great. Milestones and assignees are the only things I've found myself
missing in Issues besides file attachments.

Now I just wish there were a way to mass edit issues without checking each one
individually. It's going to be a pain to migrate every issue in our 1.0 tag to
Milestone 1.0.

~~~
bjg
I also was looking for a way to select all.

The fastest way I can find to do it is through the keyboard shortcuts.

    
    
      - Move down with "j" 
      - Select issue with "x"
      - Move down with "j"
      ....

~~~
babeKnuth
pentadactyl

<http://dactyl.sourceforge.net/pentadactyl/index>

~~~
bjg
I run pentadactyl, and vimperator before pentadactyl was around.

What does that have to do with the keyboard shortcuts on github's home page?

~~~
th
I don't run pentadactyl but it looks like it supports vim-style macros. I
assume it would be something like qAjx to create the macro and 25@A to use it
if j and x pass through to the page properly.

------
viraptor
Is there some up to date comparison of github / bitbucket now? It seems like
they fixed the issues view already and the last big difference is the number
of private accounts allowed without paying. Is there any other outstanding
problem with any of them?

------
swah
I love the attention to detail such as their label foreground/background
colors when selected (it seems that some have white foreground, some have
"letterpress" effect, depending on the contrast).

------
nivertech
I abuse GitHub by using private repository just for my TODO list management.

------
blatherard
I chuckled when I read the word "triforce" near the beginning of the article.
I assume they're either referring to the Legend of Zelda or an offensively-
named 4chan meme.

~~~
rhizome
Offensive? As chan memes go it's pretty benign.

